# Cold smoked salmon



## saltysandman (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm attempting for the first time a cold smoked salmon in my MES30 here in south Florida. It's a balmy 80 degrees. Ive frozen a block of ice to keep in the smoker to keep my temps down and of course not using the heating element.  Ive turned the unit on to monitor temps and set to 35 so it won't turn on.  I have the mailbox cold smoker attachment that's not turned on and paired with my AMNPS 6x6 wood dust smoker. also using multi probe thermometer to measure temps in top of smoker and bottom. 

Ive cured/brined my 1.5 lb filet for 6 hours in the following dry brine:

1 cup Kosher salt (mortons)
2 cups packed brown sugar
1 TBS onion powder
1 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS celery seed
1 TBS black pepper

Rinsed it and kept in fridge overnight to form the pellicle.

My concern is for any food born illness or other pathogens/baddies that will get one sick. Since i've brined/cured it, do i need to worry about it? is there any temperature guidelines i should follow? my goal is to have that awesome thin-sliced smoked salmon that you put on bagels. any recommendations/warnings are much appreciated.

*UPDATE* ive put the block of ice on top rack and a tray below it to catch dripping water as it melts. i've put the salmon on the bottom rack since it's the coldest as heat rises. current temp shows 66. 

 i'll have some pictures later.

thanks, salty


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2020)

I always use cure #1 in my lox, just to be on the safe side. Here is a step by step process that I use, and as a matter of fact I have 5# in  the fridge drying now ready for a nice 4 hour smoke tomorrow.





						HOMEMADE LOX WITH RECIPE & STEPS, PLENTY OF Q-VIEW
					

I have made lox following bbally's instructions several times over the last year or so. I grew up on lox & cream cheese with a slice of onion on a good bagel. This was a weekly event at our house. Over the years I have tried lox many times & I can honestly say I have never had lox as good as...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 13, 2020)

thanks as always Al. I'll try this wet brine for the next one. I'll use the 4 hour suggested smoke time. My MES30 is sitting at a nice 70 degrees with the ice block in it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

I've made four 5lb. batches of lox in the last two months following Smokin' Al's directions, comes out perfect each and every time. I'd be a bit leery about no Cure#1. RAY


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've made four 5lb. batches of lox in the last two months following Smokin' Al's directions, comes out perfect each and every time. I'd be a bit leery about no Cure#1. RAY



thanks ray. i'll make some smoked beans as well. if i get sick, i'll blame it on the beans.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

Does your  fillet feel like it's hardened up a bit, gotten firmer? RAY


----------

